# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  El agua de Madrid tiene poco calcio, magnesio y sodio

## Embalses

10-01-2009 - MD0 / EFE - Fotografías: MDO
   	         El agua de consumo en la ciudad de Madrid tiene concentraciones relativamente bajas de calcio, magnesio y sodio, según un estudio publicado en la revista "Medicina Clínica" en el que se han analizado los datos relativos a los tres minerales de las aguas de 492 poblaciones y de 122 marcas de agua envasada.
   	  Según los autores del estudio, Ángeles Martínez Ferrer, Pilar Peris, Raquel Reyes y Nuria Guañabens, del Hospital Clínico y la Universidad de Barcelona, el agua ideal debería ser rica en calcio y magnesio (minerales cuya ingesta es normalmente inferior a lo requerido) y baja en sal (ya que la población sobrepasa generalmente lo recomendado).

El agua en Madrid, según el citado estudio, tiene una concentración de calcio de entre 5,8 y 34,8 miligramos por litro; de entre 1,3 y 4,3 miligramos por litro de magnesio; y de entre 4 y 20 miligramos por litro de sodio.

El análisis concluye que la ingesta de agua puede suponer una importante fuente de calcio y magnesio que, en algunos casos, aporta las cantidades recomendadas diarias de estos minerales, pero puede también exceder las dosis aconsejadas de sodio. Un adulto necesita en torno a los 800 miligramos de calcio al día y de 350 miligramos de magnesio, mineral aconsejado contra la cardiopatía isquémica, la arritmia, la muerte súbita y la enfermedad cerebrovascular.



http://www.madridiario.es/2009/Enero...sio-sodio.html

----------

